# What is this?



## cmenin (Mar 7, 2009)

Ijust got this for soething to have in my game room. Can you help me find out what it is and how it should look cleaned up.


----------



## TigerCat (Mar 7, 2009)

It looks like there's a head tube badge on the front, what does it say ? Some better pics (close ups) would be helpful.


----------



## cmenin (Mar 7, 2009)

It just says:

Montgomery Wards
Hawthorne


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Mar 8, 2009)

That bicycle, then, is a "Hawthorne" sold by Montgomery Wards department stores in the (late?) 1960's. Hawthorne was the brand name of bicycles at these stores.


----------



## 30thtbird (Mar 9, 2009)

It appears to be a mid 60's(65-66) Columbia built bike badge for MW. Kenny.


----------

